# Pirlo su Juve - Milan:"Il rigore ci stava".



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Pirlo non si smentisce mai. Ecco l'opinione del centrocampista sul rigore assegnato alla Juve nel match contro il Milan:"Rigori di questo tipo si danno e non si danno. Ma non ci sono dubbi che De Sciglio l'abbia presa con la mano. L'ha dato, ci stava. E' a discrezione dell'arbitro. E' difficile arrivare in corsa e non essere in posizione scomposta. Ma la mano c'era".


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2017)

Schifoso!


----------



## Igniorante (12 Marzo 2017)

Ancora respiri, Andrea?

Va beh dai, vorrà dire che pregherò più forte...


----------



## Fabiocalatino85 (13 Marzo 2017)

*Pirlo*

E pensare che con noi sto cornuto a vinto tutto ,ingrato e uomo marcio.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2017)

Anche la maiala di tu mà ci stava.... eccome se ci stava


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2017)

Non capisco perché gli diano ancora spazio su questo forum...boh...mi par di stare dalla De Filippi dove si fomentano appositamente i motivi di polemica per fare share...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2017)

Ma l'associazione arbitri ha detto che non era rigore. Forse intende che alla Juve si può dare e non dare (meglio la prima).


----------



## Alex (13 Marzo 2017)

ma questo é un gobbo inside


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Marzo 2017)

da come lecca il cu_lo Pirlo alla vecchia signora ultimamente oserei dire che il suo obiettivo per il futuro è fare carriera da dirigente li.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2017)

'E' difficile arrivare in corsa e non essere in posizione scomposta. Ma la mano c'era"!!
Ecco le testuali parole di andrea.
Una contraddizione vivente il 'nostro' pirlo. Appunto perchè è difficile arrivare in corsa in posizione composta e appunto perchè la mano è segmento terminale degli arti superiori il rigore non c'era.
Affinchè non ci sia il rigore si deve essere monchi ??O forse non bianconeri? La seconda.


----------



## sballotello (13 Marzo 2017)

che carini alcuni nostri ex. Pirlo, Ambrosini.. che persone tristi


----------



## Black (13 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo non si smentisce mai. Ecco l'opinione del centrocampista sul rigore assegnato alla Juve nel match contro il Milan:"Rigori di questo tipo si danno e non si danno. Ma non ci sono dubbi che De Sciglio l'abbia presa con la mano. L'ha dato, ci stava. E' a discrezione dell'arbitro. E' difficile arrivare in corsa e non essere in posizione scomposta. Ma la mano c'era".



schifoso! voglio vedere chi ha ancora coraggio di ricordarlo come un giocatore del grande Milan di Ancelotti


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (13 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo non si smentisce mai. Ecco l'opinione del centrocampista sul rigore assegnato alla Juve nel match contro il Milan:"Rigori di questo tipo si danno e non si danno. Ma non ci sono dubbi che De Sciglio l'abbia presa con la mano. L'ha dato, ci stava. E' a discrezione dell'arbitro. E' difficile arrivare in corsa e non essere in posizione scomposta. Ma la mano c'era".



Dopo aver dichiarato di aver tifato Juve in Supercoppa, ogni altra dichiarazione sul Milan serve solo ad alimentare ulteriore odio nei suoi confronti. Non l'ha detto, ma magari ha pensato pure "il rigore ci stava e se fossi stato in campo l'avrei calciato io". Questo calciatore, che in quanto tale ho amato e lo ritengo ancora il migliore avuto nel suo ruolo, vale sempre meno come uomo quindi non mi sorprende più.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Marzo 2017)

Che vi aspettavate, Pirlo ci odia da quando è passato alla Juve perchè non gli abbiamo rinnovato il contratto. Pertanto la Juve non gli ha dato le gioie che gli abbiamo noi e per questo godrò sempre.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Marzo 2017)

Ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto?
Ha vinto tutto con noi!


----------



## Igniorante (13 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che vi aspettavate, Pirlo ci odia da quando è passato alla Juve perchè non gli abbiamo rinnovato il contratto. Pertanto la Juve non gli ha dato le gioie che gli abbiamo noi e per questo godrò sempre.



Sí ma non è che poi anche i ladri non l'abbiano scaricato, eh... Sicuramente saranno stati differenti i modi... Ma per una persona seria, che col Milan ha vissuto le vittorie più importanti, i modi dovrebbero contare relativamente. 
Basta guardare al Capitano Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2017)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Dopo aver dichiarato di aver tifato Juve in Supercoppa, ogni altra dichiarazione sul Milan serve solo ad alimentare ulteriore odio nei suoi confronti. Non l'ha detto, ma magari ha pensato pure "il rigore ci stava e se fossi stato in campo l'avrei calciato io". Questo calciatore, che in quanto tale ho amato e *lo ritengo ancora il migliore avuto nel suo ruolo*, vale sempre meno come uomo quindi non mi sorprende più.



Quale ruolo? se intendi regista ok..anche perché è stato di fallo l'unico..ma se mi intendi come centrocampista centrale assolutamente no..Rijkaard gli era superiore e di brutto..faceva le due fasi nel complesso molto meglio, lo certifica il fatto che pur essendo più di "interdizione" ha tenuto una media reti come quella di Pirlo senza mai calciare un rigore..inoltre Franky ha timbrato il cartellino in gare importantissime (finale di champions, doppietta in finale di intercontinentale, supercoppa europea per esempio)..

Pirlo non è assolutamente stato il miglior centrocampista della storia del Milan, uno dei più forti si, ma non il numero 1


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Marzo 2017)

Il più classico dei maiali bianconeri.


----------



## Aron (13 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile comunque quanta terra bruciata abbia fatto il Milan coi suoi ex campioni. 
Penso che non ci sia alcun precedente con nessun altro club al mondo.


----------



## naliM77 (13 Marzo 2017)

Scusate, ma se parlate di centrocampisti "più forti" del Milan di Ancelotti, Pirlo non è nemmeno il più forte. Ragazzi abbiamo avuto in squadra un certo Clarence Seedorf. Il centrocampo del Milan era lui, quando girava, girava la squadra, quando non aveva voglia di giocare tutto il Milan faceva pena.

Seedorf: ad averne ancora di centrocampisti come lui...

Se poi parliamo di "storia" generale, bhè, allora Rjikaard era tanta altra roba, oltre al piede aveva un fisico spaventoso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa gli abbiamo fatto?
> Ha vinto tutto con noi!



E' un Sinti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Marzo 2017)

Hai rotto.
Ora seriamente la stai facendo fuori da ogni tazza.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2017)

Si si si gobbo ingrato ma la champions e per due volte solo con noi...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2017)

ma quella melma d'uomo qua, se li ricorda ancora con piacere i trofei che ha vinto con noi, o schifa pure quelli ? 

vai a fare l'ambasciatore juventino nel mondo, vai vai....


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo non si smentisce mai. Ecco l'opinione del centrocampista sul rigore assegnato alla Juve nel match contro il Milan:"Rigori di questo tipo si danno e non si danno. Ma non ci sono dubbi che De Sciglio l'abbia presa con la mano. L'ha dato, ci stava. E' a discrezione dell'arbitro. E' difficile arrivare in corsa e non essere in posizione scomposta. Ma la mano c'era".



Ma questo ancora parla?


----------



## marcokaka (13 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Marzo 2017)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (14 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quale ruolo? se intendi regista ok..anche perché è stato di fallo l'unico..ma se mi intendi come centrocampista centrale assolutamente no..Rijkaard gli era superiore e di brutto..faceva le due fasi nel complesso molto meglio, lo certifica il fatto che pur essendo più di "interdizione" ha tenuto una media reti come quella di Pirlo senza mai calciare un rigore..inoltre Franky ha timbrato il cartellino in gare importantissime (finale di champions, doppietta in finale di intercontinentale, supercoppa europea per esempio)..
> 
> Pirlo non è assolutamente stato il miglior centrocampista della storia del Milan, uno dei più forti si, ma non il numero 1


Mi riferivo a quello di regista e non volevo sminuire Rajkaard


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2017)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo a quello di regista e non volevo sminuire Rajkaard



Bé allora come regista grazie..o lui o mortovivo...bella sfida... 

A parte tutto, Pirlo giocatore al Milan non lo discuto..è stato la trovata fondamentale di Ancelotti (anche se il vero ago del centrocampo nessuno si dimentichi che era GATTUSO, senza i suoi 4 polmoni tutto quel Milan non sarebbe mai esistito)..ma non mi piace quando sento troppi affermare a cuor leggero il miglior centrocampista di sempre


----------

